# Putting 1 or 2 eggs back in - what to do....



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Hi there

I just wondered what lovely ladies of 40 and over think about having 2 eggs put back in. I had egg collection yesterday and out of 11 that were collected, 8 have fertilised and matured. I've been told to expect that it's likely that there will be something to put back in on day 5. I'm feeling so flipping lucky.

I'm 41 - fast approaching 42 years. Our clinic (Nurture) has said that I can have two eggs put in if I want.  I wish this was a medical decision that is out of my hands, but unfortunately not and we've been advised to think about it.

Would be immensely grateful to hear of anyone's views, opinions or experiences on this topic.

Many thanks x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I know that there are women who are in theor 40s who put even more than 2 embryos because it gives them a higher chance of success. I must be honest with you and tell you that if possible, let your embryoa ve tested because after the age of 35,chromosomal abnormalities occur more often and might cause bnf or miscarriage. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## McNibbles (Jan 9, 2017)

It's a tough decision. We were always happy to put in 2 as we were told it doubled our chances of success. We knew there was a risk of multiples and were prepared to deal with it if that happened. 

Has your FS made any kind of recommendations or suggested what they think is in your best interest? This will sound bad but I don't mean it to, but your age is more likely to effect egg quality than implantation unless there is another issue affecting your fertility like endometriosis, adenomyosis etc, so you might be fine with putting one back.  But then should this cycle fail maybe get the others tested or put 2 back in next time.

Go with your instinct though. If you feel happier putting 2 back to maximise your chances then do it. You have the support of your clinic.

it would be so much easier if they made the decision for you though huh 

Good luck xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

If you have 2. embryos still developing at day 5 then definitely have 2 embryos put back.  Once you are over 40, using own eggs to form the embryos, there is around a 50% chance of miscarriage so even if the 2 implanted it's highly unlikely you would end up with twins. 
TCCx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Thanks ever so much with the feedback. This is our first time so new to all the tests. 

Our clinic hasn't mentioned any tests for egg quality.  We are NHS funded for this one go, so maybe that's why? 

However, we are paying extra for the eggs to be filmed so that the clinic can see how well the cells are dividing in order to chose the one(s) that have divided in the best way. 

I'm minded to go with two at the moment. 

Thanks again X


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Over 40 only about 1/10 embryos will have normal chromosomes therefore the chances of multiple pregnancy are extremely low. If you get 2 or 3 (you're allowed to put 3 back over 40) that are good quality you may as well put them back. It's a numbers game at our age. PGS testing is expensive and not 100% accurate. No real point in doing unless you have so many embryos that you need a way of choosing. Unless you have known genetic issues you need to avoid then you may as well pick the best to put back and freeze the rest for another attempt. Some Dr's think that older women do better with frozen transfer as the body has a chance to recover from the drugs of stimulation and collection. 
Good luck! (8 eggs fertilised is a good problem to have!)


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi I am 40 and had 2 back but was in a slightly different position as using donor eggs. I fell pregnant with twins but lost one early on. At the time it was tense as we were being told there was a chance the other twin could be lost but luckily we r still pregnant due in 6 weeks. Even though I regretted having 2 put back when I lost the twin ( had to fight clinic to have both put back) I don't regret it now as I wonder if the second emobroyo gave my body the extra hcg in the early stages. I compromised and had a good and not so good blast transferred to sweeten my consultant x


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Thanks so much for the replies. Really appreciate it. 

ET was yesterday and I had a grade B and a grade C put back in.  None to freeze so I was a bit gutted about that. 

Can't stop thinking this just won't work because of my age. Keeping positive is the hardest thing!


----------



## Bria350 (May 6, 2016)

Hi Tootles,  
Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you.  When do you test?


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Tootles 
Sending you best wishes


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely definitely definitely 2, I was 40 and put 4 back and only 1 took, good luck


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

What are people's thoughts about choosing 1 or 2 after PGS with DE?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Strawberry there will be a high chance of both taking so it's up to you how would you feel with a twin pregnancy? 
TCCX


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Would you rather end up with twins or to risk getting nothing if you transfer 1? Finally, you know your body and health, if it would be capable to carry out twin pregnancy.


----------

